# Mybuffed - Spielzeiten



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2015)

An dieser Stelle erinnere ich Zam daran das er noch auf "rumbuggende Details" bezüglich der Spielzeiten gucken wollte.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Danke ^^
Muss hier noch was für mich notieren: Shoutbox-Log ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## Borinor (5. März 2015)

Bei mir sind die Spielzeiten auch noch fehlerhaft.

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern 5400 Jahre lang WoW gespielt zu haben


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Bei mir sind die Spielzeiten auch noch fehlerhaft.

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern 5400 Jahre lang WoW gespielt zu haben  

 

Das ist die Gesamtzeit der Community. Deine Zeit siehst du im Detail, wenn du den Spieltitel anklickst. Das war auch in mybuffed schon der Fall. Ändern kann ich das natürlich auch ^^

Aber die Detail-Ansicht ist kaputt, das ist das worauf sich auch Bloody bezieht.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Beide Sachen sind behoben.


----------



## Borinor (6. März 2015)

Warum ist WAR Warhammer Online  nicht mehr in der Spielzeitliste.

Ich weiß das es das Spiel nicht mehr gibt, aber ich hätte es doch gerne wieder in meiner Liste.

Bei mir war es hinter WoW direkt an zweiter Stelle.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2015)

Warum ist WAR Warhammer Online  nicht mehr in der Spielzeitliste.

Ich weiß das es das Spiel nicht mehr gibt, aber ich hätte es doch gerne wieder in meiner Liste.

Bei mir war es hinter WoW direkt an zweiter Stelle. 

Warum: Es ist in der Erfassung deaktiviert, weil es nicht mehr existiert.

 

... aber noch in der Interessensliste verfügbar. Mal sehen, ob mir dazu noch was vernünftiges einfällt bzgl. Verfügbarkeit.


----------

